# Dri-z-air



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thought I would share this info with anyone interested. CW has it for $7.19 and refill pkgs for $1.79 sunny Very inexpensive and works great.









DRI-Z-AIR From CW


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

We use these as well, being in the Seattle area, these are a necessity!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Thought I would share this info with anyone interested. CW has it for $7.19 and refill pkgs for $1.79 sunny Very inexpensive and works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Eugene. We've had a similar item in Puff all winter (and now - as ourworld starts to thaw) and it seems to be working really well....at least the crystals have absorbed something...so that tells me there was moisture that would have otherwise been absorbed in the fabric, walls, etc. Our current one is a small white plastic bucket to use & toss. I like this one as it is a bit more substantial and looks like its simply refillable (and is certainly more attractive for routine in-season use).


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We use these too. It's amazing how much moisture these pull out of the trailer in the winter.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Another fan here!









Just be sure to check, and dump, them periodically throughout the winter.

We do not use them during the camping season. During that time, the roof vents with Maxx-Air covers work great.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Another fan here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's not much "dumping" of outside-living waterbased stuff going on up here in the winter







In fact, I had to pretty much chisel it out of the metal sink (but I do get your point - thanks!)

Opening the vents (with the covers) is really enough to clear the interior moisutre in-season?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Opening the vents (with the covers) is really enough to clear the interior moisutre in-season?
> [snapback]94622[/snapback]​


I have the Maxx-Air covers to and leave the vents open, along with 2 of these Dri-Z-air units. Probably a big over-kill, but I don't like mold and mildew.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Another fan here!Â
> ...


Wolfie,

I suppose that would depend on where you live. For all the rain we are famous for around here, the humidity stays pretty low most of the time. So for us, just keeping the vents open works fine. When we have the Outback tucked away for the winter, I close all the vents, and use the air driers as an alternative.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I have never seen these before - I'll be sure to add one to my CW list.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool

I will have to give these a try.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Cool
> 
> I will have to give these a try.
> 
> ...


I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!














I knew about it and Thor didn't (and, in fact, hadn't already done a mod????







OMG Is the world ending as we know it????


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

I use Damprid... i don't like mold either so if it's better en what i've got...yeah i'll take a few


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One more thing just added to the list of things to buy...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It's recommended that we fill a 5 gal bucket with water and leave it in ours.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Opening the vents (with the covers) is really enough to clear the interior moisutre in-season?
> ...


Thanks for the







on that product, Eugene!! I bought Damp-Rid buckets, and they turned brick-hard in just a few weeks, even with running the vents, etc.
I need to get some of these and the yellow rod hook-up aids that are magnetic and hook onto the trailer tongue and rest on top of the trailer ball. Fixing to "get with the program" and get my camper back or get a new one off the lot. Had enough of this waiting since the 3rd for stupid carpet! I'm ready to TRAVEL!!
Darlene action


----------

